# Anyone own/owned a "Quiet valley" in PA Golden



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I entered Lucky into k9data.com. Link below.

Sir Lucky Goldwin of Cold Springs
Pedigree: Sir Lucky Goldwin of Cold Springs

Sire- Odis of Quiet Valley
Pedigree: Odis Of Quiet Valley

Dam- Starr Dust of Quiet Valley
Pedigree: Starr Dust of Quiet Valley

I found out Lucky had a 1/2 sibling- Copper of Windy Ridges Goldens in Flemington, NJ. Copper unfortunately passed away 10/2/2011. I discovered this too late. But she looked so much like Lucky. I had looked at this website so many times over the years especially since Lucky passed last year.
Home

I just want to see if his sisters and brothers also where red golden love bugs too.


----------



## courtneysmission (Mar 8, 2014)

*Quiet Valley Goldens*



MikaTallulah said:


> I entered Lucky into k9data.com. Link below.
> 
> Sir Lucky Goldwin of Cold Springs
> Pedigree: Sir Lucky Goldwin of Cold Springs
> ...


My mother just lost her quiet valley golden not too long ago. she lived to be 14 years old. Lolly was beautiful, red, and the love of my mothers life. Lolly had the same sire as your golden " Odis "


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

courtneysmission said:


> My mother just lost her quiet valley golden not too long ago. she lived to be 14 years old. Lolly was beautiful, red, and the love of my mothers life. Lolly had the same sire as your golden " Odis "


Sorry for her lost. I imagine she had a great life and is sorely missed!!!


----------

